# Disabled people lose legal aid in 99% of benefits disputes



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2018)

The extent to which savage government cuts have deprived disabled people of legal aid in disputes over their benefit payments is revealed today by new official figures that show a 99% decline since 2011.

The total number of disabled people granted legal aid in welfare cases has plummeted from 29,801 in 2011-12 to just 308 in 2016-17, cutting some of the most vulnerable people in society adrift without expert advice in often highly complex and distressing cases.

MPs and charities representing disabled people reacted furiously to the figures, released in a parliamentary answer, saying they bore out their worst fears at the time ministers announced the cuts several years ago.

They called on the government to speed up an ongoing review of the legal aid system and to end a Whitehall culture that, they say, too often views disabled people as easy targets for savings.

https://www.theguardian.com/society...-lose-legal-aid-99-per-cent-benefits-disputes


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 16, 2018)

This has to be a totally unacceptable state of affairs.
I will certainly be emailing my local party reps in the next few days and asking for explanations.
Absolutely not in agreement with this at all.
Disability is not a business venture.
A 99% decline in 7years is shocking.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 16, 2018)

Indeed. I’ve got all this to face moving to Englandshire. Fortunately, I’ve got my PIP award, but I know the mindset down there is to get it off me if possible. I’m not looking forward to that, for sure.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 16, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> This has to be a totally unacceptable state of affairs.
> I will certainly be emailing my local party reps in the next few days and asking for explanations.
> Absolutely not in agreement with this at all.
> Disability is not a business venture.
> A 99% decline in 7years is shocking.


Legal aid cuts apply right across the board Vince...its not only hitting the disabled...cries of rich lawyers milking the system are one of the myths that have to be busted...dispelled...as a result of the cuts many vulnerable groups are affected...Family law where those in abusive relationships are denied the means to cut ties with their abusers.... the cuts in immigration representation where those who have been here for over thirty or forty years (or more) are now being denied settlement in the UK...despite paying their taxes...raising their families here...there are many groups who are being denied the means to fair & equal representation...we need to be concerned about all of those without the means to defend themselves...to challenge the inequity in the system.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 16, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Legal aid cuts apply right across the board Vince...its not only hitting the disabled...cries of rich lawyers milking the system are one of the myths that have to be busted...dispelled...as a result of the cuts many vulnerable groups are affected...Family law where those in abusive relationships are denied the means to cut ties with their abusers.... the cuts in immigration representation where those who have been here for over thirty or forty years are now being denied settlement in the UK...despite being here for thirty or forty years (or more)...paying their taxes...raising their families here...there are many groups who are being denied the means to fair & equal representation...we need to be concerned about all of those denied the means to defend themselves...to challenge the inequity in the system.


I will draft an email out later this week, after al I am a fully paid up member.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 16, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I will draft an email out later this week, after al I am a fully paid up member.


Some good news in one respect Vince...just spotted this so that's one group that won't have to battle through an unfair challenging system
https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/ukne...ummit-after-u-turn/ar-AAvWdhZ?ocid=spartandhp

Apparently the government are about to do U turn on their policy of removal for those West Indians who came to the UK and build there lives here who were threatened with removal and say they will apologise for their error in judgement.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 16, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Some good news in one respect Vince...just spotted this so that's one group that won't have to battle through an unfair challenging system
> https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/ukne...ummit-after-u-turn/ar-AAvWdhZ?ocid=spartandhp
> 
> Apparently the government are about to do U turn on their policy of removal for those West Indians who came to the UK and build there lives here and say they will apologise for their error in judgement.


They got a lot of grief for it in Parliament today.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 16, 2018)

grovesy said:


> They got a lot of grief for it in Parliament today.


Honestly grovesy serves them right...can you imagine being asked to come here...encouraged to built your life here...help "The Mother Country" as it was put to them way back in the fifties...then after thirty or forty years being thrown out without a thought...how could they get it so badly wrong.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 16, 2018)

Yeah. 
They have no idea of the numbers of people it has likely affected.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 16, 2018)

grovesy said:


> Yeah.
> They have no idea of the numbers of people it has likely affected.


I did wonder if they had actually had any families or individuals removed already...surely if they have they will have to allow them to return...what was the point of that...traumatic for those involved...for those who were lucky enough to challenge the decision...wonder if they will have to bear the cost of those legal actions & the possible return of those who may have been forced to leave...pointless & cruel.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 16, 2018)

grovesy said:


> Yeah.
> They have no idea of the numbers of people it has likely affected.


Outrageous really they have no idea how many they have already sent home...and Theresa was too busy to meet with Caribbean leaders...apparently she has had a change of heart now...realised her mistake?


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 16, 2018)

Most of the Windrush generation had British passports so had free rein to enter  the country and settle here.  The problem is their children born since didn’t have passports. But then why should they? They’re as British as I am.

And while we’re on the subject, Megan Markle is a non EU person who, by current laws, must be a student or have a job to go to. As she hasn’t made any effort to get a job, she has no right of residence no matter who she marries. Has nobody noticed?


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 16, 2018)

The Children of the Wind Rush generation brought to the UK (not born in the UK) are the ones facing possible removal (not deportation which is a different process)...their parents as Commonwealth Citizens were given the right to indefinite leave to remain here in the UK which does not automatically ' imply' citizenship...the children travelled on their parents passports so lack the documentation (their own) to prove _*they*_ entered the country lawfully...that is the nub of the problem ...Megan Markle is not analogous at all...she has a right to enter as a fiancé providing she fulfils all the Home Office requirements...and since she & Prince Harry would not have recourse (one would hope) to public funds her settlement here would not be in doubt.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 17, 2018)

When I married my last one in 2007, Indonesian, she had no job either and was reliant on me and my income level and financial status.I had to verify I had a min. annual income of a min of £40,000 I think it was and my own home in the UK and I was totally self sufficient.
The process was then, I am not sure about it now,
Granted Fiance Visa.
To gain this evidence must be provided that you are in a meaningful and lasting relationship of at least 2 years supported by emails etc. and photograhs and proof of meetings. This meant me visiting Sumatera 4  times each year and her coming to the UK 4 times each year. That was regular from 2004.
Marraige must take place within 6 months of the date of that visa being issued and that is issued in the home country of the individual applying i.e. Jakarta in Indonesia. I employed a London lawyer to ensure everything was covered.
No recourse to public funds. No permission to seek work or be employed in any form.
After marraige
Granted Indefinite Leave to Remain and right to be employed legally. No recourse to public funds but paying NI. Can claim JSA after a certain period. but no other benefits.
There are conditions applied to this such as must not leave the country for a prolonged length of time.
To gain citizenship and a UK passport
Must sit and pass the "Life in UK " test which then allows the person to apply for a UK passport
That is how it worked in 2007 and I am sure still applies today.
Megan Markle will be subjected to the same regime.
No one is allowed to work until after marraige and until Indefinite leave to remain has been granted.
I know, I went through the whole process.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks for the clarification, Bubbsie and Vince. I still think she’s been ignored by the immigration services. She’s never going to work another day in her life. A cost, rather than a benefit to society. Seems like a nice personality, though.


----------

